# I don't know what a bud is part two....



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

OK all, I posted a while back that I don't understand what a bud is. It was hard to explain why I was confused last grow but I have a new grow and am scratching my head again. This time around I have pictures to help explain my confusion.

The top of a cola is obvious to me, I've circled what I consider to be the "flower" on top in blue. What about the big gangle of leaves that bunches up on the bottom (circled in red), are there flowers hidden by leaves? Do I trim all of these off (for tea etc) or let them dry into one huge bud? I let them dry into one huge bud last grow and it's very possible I'm smoking leaves. (dam good leaves that is, they get me very high)

And another silly newbie question, if the lower leaves are not flower and are trimmed, is this what lollipopping does? Is lollipopping a technique used to remove lower leaves so that the flowers get more resources? If so, I'll grow this exact strain again and learn myself how to lollipop.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

When the bud is ready you cut it down and you can either trim it before or after drying I suggest before and a good pair of scissors is a must and all the leaves sticking out from the bud you trim or cut off at the stem if you can and you keep all that and you can make hash out of it whichever kind of hash you like but yes all those leafs are getting trimmed off the bud so it looks like bud the more time and the more carefully you do it the better the end product will look after drying and curing it


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

the flowers usually grow the whole length if you’re lucky they are pretty close together and will grow into each other making one big bud. These are mine in early flower. You can see the flowers stacking and soon will fatten up I hope.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Sent him a video to watch should help him


----------



## spunom (Mar 30, 2022)

Carty posted this 





						Auto Flower....back at it.
					

The assorted babies.  5 - Agoo by Carty Sour60 x Blue Streak F3 3 - Gambian F7 1 - Black Strap x Grape Dosi Breath     Beserk Auto BW x GDB   Gambian F7




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				



I have zero experience with NL, but I trust his knowledge. It seems to me that NL would be a great strain for edibles or leafy smoke, but I don't think (from his post) that you'll ever get the bud look you're going for with that strain. Just my


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 30, 2022)

Trimmed correctly nice and tight it should end up alright I think closer pics would help and week of flowering?


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Trimmed correctly nice and tight it should end up alright I think closer pics would help and week of flowering?



OK, specifics: Week 9 and 6 days from 12/12 

Nirvana Northern Lights Fem: (multiple breeders say 7-9 weeks)

I wasn't here for Trichome or harvest info but I'll definitely take the help, I'll post some pics later zoomed in, I'm seeing almost all cloudy with a few amber starting on the larger older sugar leaves.

Thanks !


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 291981
> 
> the flowers usually grow the whole length if you’re lucky they are pretty close together and will grow into each other making one big bud. These are mine in early flower. You can see the flowers stacking and soon will fatten up I hope.



Nice looking plant ! Nice shade of green with perky leaves, looks great.

OK, your picture is perfect. If this was mine, I'd have no problem understanding. BUT mine starts like yours (showing flowers all the way down the cola) and then leaves cover everything. Look at the size and depth of those leaves! Chopping these up is horrible, if you dry trim, all of those leaves shrink deeper during the drying process and become harder to remove. This grow, I plan to wet trim, to see if anything is hiding behind the leaves.

This plant has large heavy colas some over 12 inches long, if only the flower showing is usable, I'll be lucky to get 1/4 ounce of bud out of this grow...Dammit ! I thought it was looking like at least an ounce at first.


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> When the bud is ready you cut it down and you can either trim it before or after drying I suggest before and a good pair of scissors is a must and all the leaves sticking out from the bud you trim or cut off at the stem if you can and you keep all that and you can make hash out of it whichever kind of hash you like but yes all those leafs are getting trimmed off the bud so it looks like bud the more time and the more carefully you do it the better the end product will look after drying and curing it



I'm wet trimming this time, dry trimming was a nightmare for me first go around as all the sugar leaves really shrunk and stuck like a big glue ball.

I'm saving all trim to make edibles, so I really plan to trim deep this go to find buds. There has to me more than just the tops !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Nice looking plant ! Nice shade of green with perky leaves, looks great.
> 
> OK, your picture is perfect. If this was mine, I'd have no problem understanding. BUT mine starts like yours (showing flowers all the way down the cola) and then leaves cover everything. Look at the size and depth of those leaves! Chopping these up is horrible, if you dry trim, all of those leaves shrink deeper during the drying process and become harder to remove. This grow, I plan to wet trim, to see if anything is hiding behind the leaves.
> 
> This plant has large heavy colas some over 12 inches long, if only the flower showing is usable, I'll be lucky to get 1/4 ounce of bud out of this grow...Dammit ! I thought it was looking like at least an ounce at first.


The whole thing is useable not just the top flower. I usually do a wet trim not to close cause to me it’s easier to remove what I know I don’t want. Some prefer a dry trim tho for other reasons. Either way there are buds under those leaves. Mine are young so the buds haven’t grown together yet to form the 12 inch cola you are talking about. Hopefully mine will get thick like yours soon


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The whole thing is useable not just the top flower. I usually do a wet trim not to close cause to me it’s easier to remove what I know I don’t want. Some prefer a dry trim tho for other reasons. Either way there are buds under those leaves. Mine are young so the buds haven’t grown together yet to form the 12 inch cola you are talking about. Hopefully mine will get thick like yours soon



OK, cool. Hopefully this clears up the "this guy must be crazy thing". I think you guys can see that this strain is very leaf heavy and not easy to determine flowers lower on the colas. Maybe I'll try a new strain next grow, but I really love Northern Lights!

I'll harvest in a week and post my trim results. I've read a lot of the Dry Trim vs Wet Trim debates, but for this strain (and  newbie like me) its a no brainer. Wet trim wins !


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Sent him a video to watch should help him



Looking forward to watching this later tonight when the family goes to bed. Thanks!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Looking forward to watching this later tonight when the family goes to bed. Thanks!


Where do you grow in your house to hide it away from the kids. The attic perhaps? I just found this great spot in my attic. I may try a Veg area here


----------



## bombtombadll (Mar 30, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Where do you grow in your house to hide it away from the kids. The attic perhaps? I just found this great spot in my attic. I may try a Veg area here
> View attachment 292002
> View attachment 292003



Nice attic, no I cant use mine, its too hot in the summer and too hard to get too. (Need a ladder). I really wish I could use my attic, its huge and I could grow a forest of Dank buds....

I'm growing in a lockable safe in my laundry room. My wife stands inches from the cabinet hanging clothes to dry. So for those wondering about Northern Lights odor, she doesn't notice a thing week 10 flower !

I'm so obsessed with this hobby that I've considered installing a fake wall in the back of a closet (with a hidden entrance). For now, I have 1.5x1.5 feet of space on one side of my safe. It was a huge job cutting intake and exhaust holes through the metal in my safe, but I got it done. It's nice to be able to lock plants up securely. (and I hide the keys)

I grow for personal use and smoke much less than most, an ounce from my last grow is still lasting 2 months later. One plant at a time is working great for me, If I grew more, I might smoke too much!


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 30, 2022)

I love to hear folks enjoying the hobby. And your secure setup sounds fun too with a key and everything   Good luck with your grow and keep us updated. Would love to see the safe pics too


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Where do you grow in your house to hide it away from the kids. The attic perhaps? I just found this great spot in my attic. I may try a Veg area here
> View attachment 292002
> View attachment 292003


The temperature extremes in your attic will likely kill the plants. My attic can be anywhere from -10 F to 140 F depending on the season.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> OK all, I posted a while back that I don't understand what a bud is. It was hard to explain why I was confused last grow but I have a new grow and am scratching my head again. This time around I have pictures to help explain my confusion.
> 
> The top of a cola is obvious to me, I've circled what I consider to be the "flower" on top in blue. What about the big gangle of leaves that bunches up on the bottom (circled in red), are there flowers hidden by leaves? Do I trim all of these off (for tea etc) or let them dry into one huge bud? I let them dry into one huge bud last grow and it's very possible I'm smoking leaves. (dam good leaves that is, they get me very high)
> 
> ...


That is a very admirable job you did of low stress training. What I would do when they are ready for harvest is I would cut off the individual colas at their base(where they branch off from the main stalk) and give them a wet trim which means trimming off the fan leaves and as many of the sugar leaves as you can. Get as close to the stem as you can without cutting the ‘bract’(the part that looks like what you would buy from a seller-see pic below). It takes practice and you will find that the first time you trim, it is ‘fun’ but becomes a chore(put in some good music-I like to trim listening to Weens 12 Golden Country Greats (http://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDF38BE1830948913)but that is a personal choice). I use Chikamasa scissors but Fishkars make some adequate shears as well.  The more sugar leaves you leave, the heavier your yield will be but also your smoke will be harsher. Keep all your trimmings if you are going to make cannabutter(most people just keep the sugar leaves for this but I cook up everything but the stalk and stems). Once you have trimmed, you want to slowly dry the buds. I hang mine from the stems using pipe cleaners in a room I keep at around 50% humidity and 70 deg F with a fan to keep the air moving but not blowing directly on the buds. When the outsides of the buds feel dry, I put them in paper grocery bags to get the drying process more homogeneous(you don’t want the outside bone dry and the inside wet). Depending on the size of your buds, this drying can take from 2 days hanging and a week in the bags to a week hanging and a couple of days in the bag. You will have to get a feel for it. Once the buds feel dry and ‘lighter’ weight-wise, I follow the ‘Perfect Cure Everytime’ method of curing. My buds keep for years. I still have some that smoke nicely from 2015. Boveda packs (I use the ‘62’ s but they make ‘55’ s that I would use in the future. The Boveda packs keep the buds from completely drying out. I also vacuum seal my Mason jars but you need to wait until the buds are cured to vac seal or you will burst the trichomes.



This picture is from Weedmaps, not mine…
Keep up the good work. I felt I was getting too wordy and lost my train of though so I am sure I left a lot out…


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 1, 2022)

I could never grow in my attic. My plants would be toasted.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I could never grow in my attic. My plants would be toasted.


Mine would be pre-vaped…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mine would be pre-vaped…


Or maybe decarboxylated is the proper term…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 1, 2022)

I cut and hang upside down, pull fan leaves by hand with a quick snap, careful to never touch a wet bud, let dry 4 days with a fan on the last 2, always dry trim, jar lid off while trimming, burp 4x a day for 2 days, stems must have a good snap but cannot feel crispy on the outside, lid on jars, store in a wine chiller at 55F & 55%.
I’ve trimmed dried and cured every which way and letting the buds dry before trimming is crucial to keeping all the terpenes in the plant as possible. It’s why they stink so much when you trim. You are releasing the good stuff.

Drying and curing is what makes or breaks it.

Wet buds are VERY fragile.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I cut and hang upside down, pull fan leaves by hand with a quick snap, careful to never touch a wet bud, let dry 4 days with a fan on the last 2, always dry trim, jar lid off while trimming, burp 4x a day for 2 days, stems must have a good snap but cannot feel crispy on the outside, lid on jars, store in a wine chiller at 55F & 55%.
> I’ve trimmed dried and cured every which way and letting the buds dry before trimming is crucial to keeping all the terpenes in the plant as possible. It’s why they stink so much when you trim. You are releasing the good stuff.
> 
> Drying and curing is what makes or breaks it.
> ...


Good advice. Touching the buds will crush the trichomes. Storing in a cool, dark place is also crucial as you pointed out.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is a very admirable job you did of low stress training. What I would do when they are ready for harvest is I would cut off the individual colas at their base(where they branch off from the main stalk) and give them a wet trim which means trimming off the fan leaves and as many of the sugar leaves as you can. Get as close to the stem as you can without cutting the ‘bract’(the part that looks like what you would buy from a seller-see pic below). It takes practice and you will find that the first time you trim, it is ‘fun’ but becomes a chore(put in some good music-I like to trim listening to Weens 12 Golden Country Greats (http://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDF38BE1830948913)but that is a personal choice). I use Chikamasa scissors but Fishkars make some adequate shears as well.  The more sugar leaves you leave, the heavier your yield will be but also your smoke will be harsher. Keep all your trimmings if you are going to make cannabutter(most people just keep the sugar leaves for this but I cook up everything but the stalk and stems). Once you have trimmed, you want to slowly dry the buds. I hang mine from the stems using pipe cleaners in a room I keep at around 50% humidity and 70 deg F with a fan to keep the air moving but not blowing directly on the buds. When the outsides of the buds feel dry, I put them in paper grocery bags to get the drying process more homogeneous(you don’t want the outside bone dry and the inside wet). Depending on the size of your buds, this drying can take from 2 days hanging and a week in the bags to a week hanging and a couple of days in the bag. You will have to get a feel for it. Once the buds feel dry and ‘lighter’ weight-wise, I follow the ‘Perfect Cure Everytime’ method of curing. My buds keep for years. I still have some that smoke nicely from 2015. Boveda packs (I use the ‘62’ s but they make ‘55’ s that I would use in the future. The Boveda packs keep the buds from completely drying out. I also vacuum seal my Mason jars but you need to wait until the buds are cured to vac seal or you will burst the trichomes.View attachment 292219
> 
> This picture is from Weedmaps, not mine…
> Keep up the good work. I felt I was getting too wordy and lost my train of though so I am sure I left a lot out…



Man ! You made my day, thanks for the kind words. I thought my plants "pattern" worked out pretty good with a little LST and toppings (twice). I think people really need to understand that this grow is a "mini" grow with less than 100 watts of light and 1.5x1.5 feet of space (3 feet height limit as well). I was hoping folks would notice how well the plant trained so that the main tops are equal in height. This allows all of my tops to get 10-12 inches from the light and to take in the light they need. (The light is weak- but perfect for my space)

I think I'm getting the "bud thing" more and more, thank you for the picture. My confusion is mainly based on the big thick group of leaves that form on the bottom of the colas. I'm not sure if flowers hide under those leaves, or if they all get trimmed. I'll be harvesting in a few days and will post pics when I get my scissors out. 

My training technique may need work, I let the seedling go to around 5-6 nodes, then I top it. I then bend the main stalk 90 degrees so that it is horizontal. I wind up with a capital T lying flat if that makes sense. I top the T again after a few more weeks.(the right and left branch of the T) When its time to transplant, I put this T shape into a 3-5 gallon cloth pot to the side (I don't plant in the middle) This allows the T to fill the pot perfectly and keeps the plant low. It also keeps the root ball further away from the middle to avoid overwatering when the plant is small. Anyway, that's my trick for now. I'd love to see other people "Patterns" that they use to train.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 1, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I cut and hang upside down, pull fan leaves by hand with a quick snap, careful to never touch a wet bud, let dry 4 days with a fan on the last 2, always dry trim, jar lid off while trimming, burp 4x a day for 2 days, stems must have a good snap but cannot feel crispy on the outside, lid on jars, store in a wine chiller at 55F & 55%.
> I’ve trimmed dried and cured every which way and letting the buds dry before trimming is crucial to keeping all the terpenes in the plant as possible. It’s why they stink so much when you trim. You are releasing the good stuff.
> 
> Drying and curing is what makes or breaks it.
> ...



Thanks again ! I used a paperbag last grow for drying as my winter humidity was 30%. After a few days drying in paperbags, I moved the buds to a gallon glass jar to have a little room for the first two weeks. (daily burping). I also like to keep the cure humidity a little higher than most as I like it to go nice and slow, around 65 for a month or so, slowly dropping to around 60. Let me know if I'm close to what your recommending here. I plan to cure for at least 2 months.

This grow I'm lucky and my humidity is right around 50% (68-70 degrees). I'll be hanging this grow upside down from my trellis net inside my grow cabinet. I turn the carbon filter/fan down to its lowest setting to keep air moving slightly, without over drying. (My oscillating grow fan by the plant will be turned off) I'm thinking the lowest setting on my AC afinity will move just the right amount of air to dry. Anyway, thats the plan...Stan.

I'm not proud and LOVE to have my hands held every step of the way. (I like hugging too) When I have my little trim party I need you guys and will be back to ask a million more questions. Thanks !!! Best forum ever...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Man ! You made my day, thanks for the kind words. I thought my plants "pattern" worked out pretty good with a little LST and toppings (twice). I think people really need to understand that this grow is a "mini" grow with less than 100 watts of light and 1.5x1.5 feet of space (3 feet height limit as well). I was hoping folks would notice how well the plant trained so that the main tops are equal in height. This allows all of my tops to get 10-12 inches from the light and to take in the light they need. (The light is weak- but perfect for my space)
> 
> I think I'm getting the "bud thing" more and more, thank you for the picture. My confusion is mainly based on the big thick group of leaves that form on the bottom of the colas. I'm not sure if flowers hide under those leaves, or if they all get trimmed. I'll be harvesting in a few days and will post pics when I get my scissors out.
> 
> My training technique may need work, I let the seedling go to around 5-6 nodes, then I top it. I then bend the main stalk 90 degrees so that it is horizontal. I wind up with a capital T lying flat if that makes sense. I top the T again after a few more weeks.(the right and left branch of the T) When its time to transplant, I put this T shape into a 3-5 gallon cloth pot to the side (I don't plant in the middle) This allows the T to fill the pot perfectly and keeps the plant low. It also keeps the root ball further away from the middle to avoid overwatering when the plant is small. Anyway, that's my trick for now. I'd love to see other people "Patterns" that they use to train.


The leaves at the bottom of the bud(along with the leaves between the bracts) are sugar leaves. Depending on strain and conditions, those sugar leaves can have a lot of trichomes on them and are ideal for making hash. If you haven’t tried making dry ice hash, do it. Aside from getting dry ice, which can be a pain in the butt, it is quick and no water involved so no drying. Dry ice hash(keif really unless you press it) is pretty intense.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 1, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The leaves at the bottom of the bud(along with the leaves between the bracts) are sugar leaves. Depending on strain and conditions, those sugar leaves can have a lot of trichomes on them and are ideal for making hash. If you haven’t tried making dry ice hash, do it. Aside from getting dry ice, which can be a pain in the butt, it is quick and no water involved so no drying. Dry ice hash(keif really unless you press it) is pretty intense.



I'm growing low odor strains hidden and there is no way I'll be able to make hash with my family around. I'm lucky to find a way to trim my buds without stinking up the house. I may try to make some edibles out of my trimmings, we'll see, but I've never had good luck with edibles.

While I have you, I see you grew Green Crack a while back. How strong was the odor in flower? The green crack strain is recommended as low odor by some breeders, but I wonder... I'll be on my third grow soon and was thinking of trying a different strain other than Northern Lights. (although I really love this strain) I wouldn't mind a strain without such a high leaf to flower ratio, that's my only complaint.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 1, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I'm growing low odor strains hidden and there is no way I'll be able to make hash with my family around. I'm lucky to find a way to trim my buds without stinking up the house. I may try to make some edibles out of my trimmings, we'll see, but I've never had good luck with edibles.
> 
> While I have you, I see you grew Green Crack a while back. How strong was the odor in flower? The green crack strain is recommended as low odor by some breeders, but I wonder... I'll be on my third grow soon and was thinking of trying a different strain other than Northern Lights. (although I really love this strain) I wouldn't mind a strain without such a high leaf to flower ratio, that's my only complaint.


All my weed smells strong. My kid was driving down my street and knew I was trimming by the smell.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> All my weed smells strong. My kid was driving down my street and knew I was trimming by the smell.



Dammit I'm so jealous of you guys with the big grow spaces and stinky buds! It looks like I'll be a permanent Northern Lights grower until I can find another low odor strain.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Dammit I'm so jealous of you guys with the big grow spaces and stinky buds! It looks like I'll be a permanent Northern Lights grower until I can find another low odor strain.



I don’t have a big grow space. I am not a big grower. Personal use only. I have grown in a 2x4 tent and a 3x3 tent. Stink as OGKushman pointed out is about terpenes. If you aren’t getting stinky bud, your terpene profiles are likely lacking. I smoked some Northern Lights in the Netherlands about 5 years ago. It was pretty stinky. Making dry ice hash is quicker than trimming(less than a half hour to go through my entire grows worth of trim) so if you you have the time to trim, you have the time to make hash.


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2022)

Good informative thread.  Advise given here was spot on.  Glad to see experienced growers chime in.  Many times on other forums it is rookies giving other rookies bad advise.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t have a big grow space. I am not a big grower. Personal use only. I have grown in a 2x4 tent and a 3x3 tent. Stink as OGKushman pointed out is about terpenes. If you aren’t getting stinky bud, your terpene profiles are likely lacking. I smoked some Northern Lights in the Netherlands about 5 years ago. It was pretty stinky. Making dry ice hash is quicker than trimming(less than a half hour to go through my entire grows worth of trim) so if you you have the time to trim, you have the time to make hash.



Go to google, type "low odor strain". You'll see Northern Lights recommended in just about every list out there. The problem I have is I don't have anything to compare Northern Lights to. I've never grown any other strain.

My Northern Lights stinks. Week 8 and above, the odor is strong, my entire basement smells like "honey and weed" when cabinet doors are opened. I'm only growing one small plant as well, I can only imagine how bad the smell would get with more plants... BUT I would still call NL low odor compared to other strains, the honey smell is sweet and covers up most of the skunk smell.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Go to google, type "low odor strain". You'll see Northern Lights recommended in just about every list out there. The problem I have is I don't have anything to compare Northern Lights to. I've never grown any other strain.
> 
> My Northern Lights stinks. Week 8 and above, the odor is strong, my entire basement smells like "honey and weed" when cabinet doors are opened. I'm only growing one small plant as well, I can only imagine how bad the smell would get with more plants... BUT I would still call NL low odor compared to other strains, the honey smell is sweet and covers up most of the skunk smell.


I will take your word for it. It is good your plants stink. I think I read that you have an exhaust system. A good charcoal filter will fix the stink(be sure you cats haven’t clawed pinholes in your exhaust hoses like what happened to me-I was sucking unfiltered air out of the tent and it took me a while to figure out why). You could trim sitting in front of your grow space to help minimize some of the stink(or I imagine that would kind of work).


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 2, 2022)

Just get a skunk and the neighbors won't know the difference.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2022)

I have a couple of skunks that visit the yard. Had a bear visit my bird feeders last fall. 8 turkeys yesterday and one Tom I can feed from several feet away. Sorry to hijack. I will clam up now…


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Just get a skunk and the neighbors won't know the difference.



Nice idea ! I have a pet rabbit that is house trained, another reason my plant is hidden in a safe.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

I trimmed my smallest branch to practice on, I still have a few sugar leaves to trim, but I'm thinking this might be a bud.

1 branch half done, 20 or so to go, this is hard work! Let me know if I'm getting warm---


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

This one was one of my medium colas and after trimming, it's weighing in at 1.7 oz wet. These things are monsters!

I lost steam around 4:00 am and still have a few to trim and a few to harvest (I left a few in the pot, I need to sleep.) Most are hanging to dry now at around 45% RH.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

The buds will lose about 75% of their weight when dried. The first branch you trimmed has one nice bud and 5 ‘popcorn’ buds. Many people use the ‘popcorn’ buds for making edibles or hash(because people get all stoked about big buds) but ‘popcorn’ smokes just fine in my opinion. I usually trim off the ‘popcorn’ and put those buds in a paper bag to dry(you need to gently move the ‘popcorn’ buds around occasionally as the buds exposed to air will dry but the ones not exposed will retain their moisture-maybe that is obvious but maybe not). They will dry out a lot more quickly than the big bud(again, obviously I think). If you are drying the buds in your grow area, you want to have the lights off. Light degrades the bud.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2022)

Yep. Dry in a cool dark place and keep the humidity down.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The temperature extremes in your attic will likely kill the plants. My attic can be anywhere from -10 F to 140 F depending on the season.


I just need a spot a few weeks this time of year to veg out my girls. I like to time it so that when the tent is available maybe six weeks or so I can take them out of the attic and put some in the tent for flower and the others outside. The veg area in my house is not tented and I can see myself running out of room as this grow I have extra plants because it’s a summertime grow. The temps in the attic now are almost to cool but I think the plants would adapt as we keep our house pretty cool too. The only problem is getting water up and down the ladder. Maybe a gallon or two at a time not the greatest in my knees.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 3, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> This one was one of my medium colas and after trimming, it's weighing in at 1.7 oz wet. These things are monsters!
> 
> I lost steam around 4:00 am and still have a few to trim and a few to harvest (I left a few in the pot, I need to sleep.) Most are hanging to dry now at around 45% RH.
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I just need a spot a few weeks this time of year to veg out my girls. I like to time it so that when the tent is available maybe six weeks or so I can take them out of the attic and put some in the tent for flower and the others outside. The veg area in my house is not tented and I can see myself running out of room as this grow I have extra plants because it’s a summertime grow. The temps in the attic now are almost to cool but I think the plants would adapt as we keep our house pretty cool too. The only problem is getting water up and down the ladder. Maybe a gallon or two at a time not the greatest in my knees.


The temps where I live have been all over the spectrum over the last few weeks ranging from single digits to mid 60’s. If it is sunny and the outside temp is in the 60’s, my attic temp is in the high 80’s then it will quickly drop into the 40’s at night. My attic is also dry as a bone. Your plants might do ok. I have not tried it. My instinct tells me it is not optimal growing conditions in the attic. I hear you on the knees thing. Joints are good to smoke but a poor evolutionary design for our bendy parts…


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The buds will lose about 75% of their weight when dried. The first branch you trimmed has one nice bud and 5 ‘popcorn’ buds. Many people use the ‘popcorn’ buds for making edibles or hash(because people get all stoked about big buds) but ‘popcorn’ smokes just fine in my opinion. I usually trim off the ‘popcorn’ and put those buds in a paper bag to dry(you need to gently move the ‘popcorn’ buds around occasionally as the buds exposed to air will dry but the ones not exposed will retain their moisture-maybe that is obvious but maybe not). They will dry out a lot more quickly than the big bud(again, obviously I think). If you are drying the buds in your grow area, you want to have the lights off. Light degrades the bud.



Thanks, I thought popcorn buds were the lower branches that don't get much light. I'll be honest to admit that with this strain, I really have a hard time telling the sugar leaves from the flower. In the end, I trimmed all the obvious fan leaves and as many sugar leaves as I could get to. The sugar leaves go deep and I'm sure there are plenty still hiding.

That one cola weighed in at 1.7 Oz and there are heavier ones hanging, let's call them 1 oz each x14 hanging= 14 oz x .25 = 3.5 Oz. Man, if I get 2 zips I will be very happy with this grow. Who knows, it might dry out to 3 ozs.

I still don't completely get it all, I can't tell flower from leaf. It's OK, I'm tired of worrying about it. The flower and sugar leaf look too similar with this strain. After a couple of hours trimming, I stopped caring anyway and just wanted the job done !

Sneaking and growing weed sucks all, It might kill the hobby for me. Anyway, it was fun to get a chance to grow a few plants.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. Dry in a cool dark place and keep the humidity down.



RH hanging in around 45%, a little low but these big buds might benefit from lower humidity. I just weighed the biggest cola after trimming in at 1.9 oz's, hopefully the low humidity will prevent rot or mildew.

I have my AC afinity fan running at the lowest setting, just enough to move and replace air slowly, internal fan is off.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

Harvest day is a sad day, I look forward to it, but it's like I'm killing a loved pet. This plant trusted me all this time and in the end, I had to hack her up. Ohh well, at least I gave her life.

I'm also sad that these plants never get sex, lets face it, sinsemilla never gets to do the most pleasureable thing a living thing can do (reproduce). Maybe, I'll let my next grow roll around in the hay with a male...

I'm not a hippy, but have hippy tendencies. The Ent's might come after me for this murder. : Gnawing,* Biting, Hacking,* Burning, LST, Topping.

All and all, I am very happy with the way this grow turned out. I would like to have seen more amber trics, but it was time to take her down. I'll repost this grow step by step in the grow diary section for newbies. (if useful) We'll see after she dries, how much total dry weight I get off the little Spiderfarmer SF-1000. (97 watts)

Now, I'm back to trim the rest. One plant is a LOT of work to trim, I don't know how you all trim 4 or more plants at a time. DAM !

Yes, I am a bit crazy. I like it that way, sanity is way over rated. My favorite poet below.

Charles Bukowski:

Some People

some people never go crazy.
me, sometimes I'll lie down behind the couch
for 3 or 4 days.
they'll find me there.
it's Cherub, they'll say, and
they pour wine down my throat
rub my chest
sprinkle me with oils.
then, I'll rise with a roar,
rant, rage -
curse them and the universe
as I send them scattering over the
lawn.
I'll feel much better,
sit down to toast and eggs,
hum a little tune,
suddenly become as lovable as a
pink
overfed whale.
*some people never go crazy.
what truly horrible lives
they must lead*


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Thanks, I thought popcorn buds were the lower branches that don't get much light. I'll be honest to admit that with this strain, I really have a hard time telling the sugar leaves from the flower. In the end, I trimmed all the obvious fan leaves and as many sugar leaves as I could get to. The sugar leaves go deep and I'm sure there are plenty still hiding.
> 
> That one cola weighed in at 1.7 Oz and there are heavier ones hanging, let's call them 1 oz each x14 hanging= 14 oz x .25 = 3.5 Oz. Man, if I get 2 zips I will be very happy with this grow. Who knows, it might dry out to 3 ozs.
> 
> ...


I don’t go crazy trimming. I don’t sell it so there is nobody to judge me but me. Also the more you screw with the bud, the more trichomes you damage. Any small buds, I call popcorn. Some come from the lower branches, some come from larger branches but just don’t fill in the space between buds. Towards the end of trimming, I am just hacking away. I dislike trimming a lot. A guy I know grows outside. His trim job looks like he doesn’t give a single ****. And he doesn’t. There are sugar leaves everywhere. He doesn’t know how to dry and cure either but you know what? His herb will get you baked. It is a bit harsh but smoke is harsh in general. People are not designed to inhale smoke. It is probably why smoke is perceived as harsh. Nice job with the grow and training.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I don’t go crazy trimming. I don’t sell it so there is nobody to judge me but me. Also the more you screw with the bud, the more trichomes you damage. Any small buds, I call popcorn. Some come from the lower branches, some come from larger branches but just don’t fill in the space between buds. Towards the end of trimming, I am just hacking away. I dislike trimming a lot. A guy I know grows outside. His trim job looks like he doesn’t give a single ****. And he doesn’t. There are sugar leaves everywhere. He doesn’t know how to dry and cure either but you know what? His herb will get you baked. It is a bit harsh but smoke is harsh in general. People are not designed to inhale smoke. It is probably why smoke is perceived as harsh. Nice job with the grow and training.



I got a good chuckle out of this! Yeah, by the time I got half way through trimming, I was getting sick of it. I just hacked at anything that looked "leafy", but it never seemed to end. I guess this trim is a partial wet trim removing the majority of leaf, I can always fine tune my trimming later and dry trim anything I missed. Maybe I'll dissect the colas later to remove all stems and to see exactly what's a bud and whats leaf. I'd like my buds to look better than the stuff I get from the dispenseries, we'll see if I can beat them. 

You nailed the part about sugar leaves, that's my confusion. The deep tricome covered sugar leafs from this plant get me very very high. So, I leave a few that are deep in the buds, I figure it can't hurt.

I HATE trimming !!! Note: I wore gloves and made sure to leave enough stem for something to hold onto. I was very careful and gentle at first and may have hacked up a few flowers with my scissors, but I had to get these hung to dry. Next grow, I'll harvest in sections a little at a time.

I'm also planning to water cure a few colas. I tried water curing last grow and the results were amazing.


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

My last two harvests weighed ~8 oz. After drying, they weighed ~2 oz.

Your buds look great my friend!


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> My last two harvests weighed ~8 oz. After drying, they weighed ~2 oz.
> 
> Your buds look great my friend!



Thanks! I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 Oz wet buds after trimming and have over an ounce of really good trim in a paper bag. I'm thinking I'll get over 2 z's of pure flower top after all is done. We'll see. It's amazing how much weight these colas have ! My largest cola weighed over 2 ounces (wet) before trimming. 

I figure around 50% of the water weight goes during the original hang dry, and around another 50% of that during cure. I like to use 1/5 (.20x) Wet weight to estimate my total harvest. 18 x .20 = 3.6  (Stem weight will also bring the number down)... maybe 2.5 zips when I complete? Any guesses?


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Thanks! I'm somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 Oz wet buds after trimming and have over an ounce of really good trim in a paper bag. I'm thinking I'll get over 2 z's of pure flower top after all is done. We'll see. It's amazing how much weight these colas have ! My largest cola weighed over 2 ounces (wet) before trimming.
> 
> I figure around 50% of the water weight goes during the original hang dry, and around another 50% of that during cure. I like to use 1/5 (.20x) Wet weight to estimate my total harvest. 18 x .20 = 3.6  (Stem weight will also bring the number down)... maybe 2.5 zips when I complete? Any guesses?


I think you got the math about right homie.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> I got a good chuckle out of this! Yeah, by the time I got half way through trimming, I was getting sick of it. I just hacked at anything that looked "leafy", but it never seemed to end. I guess this trim is a partial wet trim removing the majority of leaf, I can always fine tune my trimming later and dry trim anything I missed. Maybe I'll dissect the colas later to remove all stems and to see exactly what's a bud and whats leaf. I'd like my buds to look better than the stuff I get from the dispenseries, we'll see if I can beat them.
> 
> I HATE trimming !!! Note: I wore gloves and made sure to leave enough stem for something to hold onto. I was very careful and gentle at first and may have hacked up a few flowers with my scissors, but I had to get these hung to dry. Next grow, I'll harvest in sections a little at a time.
> 
> I'm also planning to water cure a few colas. I tried water curing last grow and the results were amazing.


Some folks dry trim. I tried it once and it wasn’t for me. The sugar leaves generally have trichomes on them and are smokable. I wouldn’t bother trimming more but that is up to you. I always found my bud to be equal or better than dispensary bud but it could be just my perception. I went to the Netherlands about 5 years ago and I had been growing for a few years at the time. It was before legal weed in my state(Massachusetts) so it was my first opportunity to smoke professionally grown bud. I didn’t really see any difference but I couldn’t find any bud that was the same strains I had grown(Greenhouse Seeds Thai, Master Kush and an assortment of freebies). I contacted Greenhouse Seeds and told them about my grow and sent them a link to my journal. I wanted a tour of their grow for poops and giggles. They told me to ‘f’ off basically. No Greenhouse Seeds anymore for me. Your bud will satisfy you more than anything you can buy because of the work you know you put into it. I will clam up again. Sorry…


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Some folks dry trim. I tried it once and it wasn’t for me. The sugar leaves generally have trichomes on them and are smokable. I wouldn’t bother trimming more but that is up to you. I always found my bud to be equal or better than dispensary bud but it could be just my perception. I went to the Netherlands about 5 years ago and I had been growing for a few years at the time. It was before legal weed in my state(Massachusetts) so it was my first opportunity to smoke professionally grown bud. I didn’t really see any difference but I couldn’t find any bud that was the same strains I had grown(Greenhouse Seeds Thai, Master Kush and an assortment of freebies). I contacted Greenhouse Seeds and told them about my grow and sent them a link to my journal. I wanted a tour of their grow for poops and giggles. They told me to ‘f’ off basically. No Greenhouse Seeds anymore for me. Your bud will satisfy you more than anything you can buy because of the work you know you put into it. I will clam up again. Sorry…



Don't clam up! Look at me, I never shut up. LOL. Thanks man, I really appreciate the comments.

Here is the thing. These buds and sugar leaves get me very very high. I can smoke a small bowl of whatever these things are and get high, too high ! If I take a bong hit, I'm high. If I take two bong hits, I regret it and hide on the couch until it passes.... I couldn't be more pleased ! I grew this myself.

On top of that, the high, smell, and taste of Northern Lights is for me. I could be very happy growing this strain alone for the rest of my life. I'm old, and this reminds me of the very best weed I smoked in the 80's. You can carry the weed in your pocket too without broadcasting that your a stoner. The orange hairs and light green buds are so pretty, like a work of art.

Last thing, I just smoked some dispensary buds that cost 50 an eighth to compare to my Northern Lights from last grow. My buds taste better, smoke better, look better, and get me higher than that "top shelf" dispensary bud. On top of that, the high from NL is amazing, like nothing else if you ask me.

Life is good !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Life is good !


That is what matters…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

At one point, probably half way thru my growing phase, I did a ‘back of the napkin’ calculation of what it cost me to grow and it was like $50/ounce. It took time obviously to recoup the initial startup cost but I found I enjoyed ‘the hobby’ of it. I have learned a lot(and have lots more to learn) but all in all, growing my own has been worth every penny I spent. I grew initially so my high school aged sons wouldn’t have to buy from some penis head(and be tempted into harder stuff-which may not have achieved the goal initially but they are both good young men now). Now I have more weed than I can smoke maybe for the rest of my life(even though I have essentially stopped growing-side grow aside). Store your stuff well and it gets different, mellower. I am smoking some 2015 bud at this point. One bong hit and I am all set for the evening.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Good informative thread.  Advise given here was spot on.  Glad to see experienced growers chime in.  Many times on other forums it is rookies giving other rookies bad advise.



I was thinking of posting this grow step by step to help newbies. Sometimes, the experienced folks that give advice to newbies forget how a newbie thinks and cause more confusion... Would a newbie helping a newbie thread help?

I'll post this entire grow in a grow diary step by step from a newbies perspective if you think it might be helpful.

1. Over watering. I won't go on and on about this, but I understand the newbie confusion when it comes to watering. Its not nearly as easy as advanced growers think to explain watering to a newbie. You have to get a few grows under your belt. Over watering is a newbie plant killer. (I have a fail safe plan to help newbies with over watering) I was aware of over watering warnings in my first grow and was careful, but I still over watered horribly.

2. Flower time... This is very frustrating for a newbie and has to be explained well. Stupid breeders really piss me off with their misinformation over flower times. Almost everyone lists Northern Lights as 7-9 weeks flower. Its 9-11 weeks trust me. (yes, its the stupid 12/12 or first sign of flower argument---)

3. Nutes... Go easy! Let the soil do the work for quite some time. Try to learn what your plan needs and why, don't just dump in fancy nutrients. Begin to learn what a plant needs and feed it accordingly. If you just follow a feeding chart, it might do more damage than good. Thats my take anyway.

4. LST, Topping, Trellis net. The grow I just did would have been lucky to get an ounce total without these tricks, you gotta get the bud tops up to the lights and level. At least, that's how I see it. I see so many new growers with one bit cola and that's it. That can't be good !

5. PH--- I ignored this first grow, need I say more? My second grow is at least 3 times healthier now that PH is in order. Get some GH PH drops and your good to go.

etc....


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Don't clam up! Look at me, I never shut up. LOL. Thanks man, I really appreciate the comments.
> 
> Here is the thing. These buds and sugar leaves get me very very high. I can smoke a small bowl of whatever these things are and get high, too high ! If I take a bong hit, I'm high. If I take two bong hits, I regret it and hide on the couch until it passes.... I couldn't be more pleased ! I grew this myself.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to quote part of a post in the reply thing, but the "if I take two bong hits I regret it and hide on the couch until it passes" made me blow beer out of my nose


----------



## pute (Apr 3, 2022)

Post away.  That is exactly how you learn.  But, here experience will chime in to help and correct not demean.


----------



## RosterMan (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Post away.  That is exactly how you learn.  But, here experience will chime in to help and correct not demean.


I find that many new growers tend to think hey its only a plant how hard can it be and they tend to disagree when a more experienced grower chimes in.
Not all but new people tend to be like , I know what Im doing I am not stupid or something. 
I wish when I started growing there was a site like we have now.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> I don't know how to quote part of a post in the reply thing, but the "if I take two bong hits I regret it and hide on the couch until it passes" made me blow beer out of my nose



Glad you got a chuckle out of that. Am I the only one that gets too high? I sometimes wonder if I even like getting high when I over do it.

I know the first 20 minutes are intense and tell myself things like "Your High, take a deep breath". " Your not having a heart attack, you thought that last time and lived" etc....


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Post away.  That is exactly how you learn.  But, here experience will chime in to help and correct not demean.



Yeah man ! Thats why I'm here on this forum, good people that help without being A holes.

I think the blend of a newbie teaching from a newbies perspective with experts helping could be a real good thing. A step by step set of instructions with all the ** already figured out.

I'm thinking.

A newbie Strain, Northern Lights is perfect except for the way the buds flower. Basically, find a strain that resistant to mold and pests and forgiving to mistakes.
LED lights
3-5 Gallon Cloth Pot
Fox Farm Happy Frog
A nutrient line like Dyna Grow (Or GH/ Fox Farm Cult nation etc..) to keep it simple and to learn what it is your giving and why.
Good water tested and PH'd.
Good air flow and humidity.

You get where I'm going, a step by step guide for newbies, kind of like paint by numbers approach. I wish I had one when I started.

By the way, when do I get promoted out of newbie? Is there a promotion, test, exam, certification to advance on this forum?


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> At one point, probably half way thru my growing phase, I did a ‘back of the napkin’ calculation of what it cost me to grow and it was like $50/ounce. It took time obviously to recoup the initial startup cost but I found I enjoyed ‘the hobby’ of it. I have learned a lot(and have lots more to learn) but all in all, growing my own has been worth every penny I spent. I grew initially so my high school aged sons wouldn’t have to buy from some penis head(and be tempted into harder stuff-which may not have achieved the goal initially but they are both good young men now). Now I have more weed than I can smoke maybe for the rest of my life(even though I have essentially stopped growing-side grow aside). Store your stuff well and it gets different, mellower. I am smoking some 2015 bud at this point. One bong hit and I am all set for the evening.



Nice, I have kids too, not sure if I can share with them someday but I like your approach. Growing up, I had aunts and uncles that grew in Maine and Vermont and they would hand me buds. They were good people.

So, I have $100 bucks invested in a light, some soil for $25 and around $50 worth of nutrients. My power draw is 97 watts, less than one light bulb. ( I turn off a few lights to come out ahead here.) 

So, I got around 1.5 ounces last grow, am hoping for 2.5 ounces this grow= 4 Zips.

Cost of Weed in Washington DC (most expensive weed in the country) is 300 an ounce minimum for "top shelf". (I've paid 400 a zip, it was good but not THAT good)

4 Zips x $300 DC prices= $1200 (you also have to tip and pay delivery charges for delivery)

$175 Investment, 1200- 175 = savings $1025

AND I have everything I need for next grow, the only cost will be the electricity draw of ONE light bulb ! Weed is almost free!


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> Glad you got a chuckle out of that. Am I the only one that gets too high? I sometimes wonder if I even like getting high when I over do it.
> 
> I know the first 20 minutes are intense and tell myself things like "Your High, take a deep breath". " Your not having a heart attack, you thought that last time and lived" etc....


Chuckle he.ll... you owe me a Tshirt 

I made some cookies with cannabutter about two weeks into the job I have now. I tried one that nite, but wasn't impressed. I wish I'd have stayed up later that nite...

Next morning I ate two before I went to work. BIG mistake 

I was so fking high that I felt like something was seriously wrong with me. I could literally hear my heart beating. The. The paranoia set in, and I started really freaking out and had to make myself breathe. I was convinced someone was going to know which made the sound of my heart beating sound like drums in my head. 

I knew they knew which only made it worse. I could smell it when I was making myself breathing and tried to breath less so they wouldn't smell it too 

It felt like DAYS before I started getting back under control. 

Best buzz I ever had under the absolute WORST of circumstances.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> Chuckle he.ll... you owe me a Tshirt
> 
> I made some cookies with cannabutter about two weeks into the job I have now. I tried one that nite, but wasn't impressed. I wish I'd have stayed up later that nite...
> 
> ...



Lol, great story. Why before work?--that's some classic stoner sh__ man ! I have a feeling I'll be making edibles soon, I have a huge pile of trimmings piling up from my first two grows and will try to make butter. These "trimmings" are covered in trics and I have a paper bag full easily an ounce.

I like the idea of eating and just waiting for an effect, smoking is a giant hassle for me. Oddly, I've never tried an edible that got me high but lets see if I can screw up and get way too high off a brownie.

For me, the weed test is this. If it get's me too high--so high that I'm seeing geometric Ferris wheel visuals, its good weed. if it scares the piss out of me, I know its good. Northern Lights can get me too high easily, I'm happy.

I got some Lemon Kush from a dispensary here in DC and 8 bong hits later nothing at all. It looked great, smelled great, but no high at all. To this day I won't touch any strains with the "lemon" in the name. Maybe it was a CBD strain, who knows.


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

That buzz lasted 6 hours. I smoke every day (except for the past 5 weeks). I love edibles. There's nothing like the taste of smoking some good azz ganja, but the buzz from eating it is stellar.


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> That buzz lasted 6 hours. I smoke every day (except for the past 5 weeks). I love edibles. There's nothing like the taste of smoking some good azz ganja, but the buzz from eating it is stellar.



Try smoking in a city where there are no woods or places to hide. For me, smoking is a pain. I have to hurry and keep the odor hidden, so I tip toe and blow my smoke out of a bathroom vent along with multiple incense sticks. If I want to smoke a joint, I have to hike into a little clearing by a golf course. Smoking always makes me nervous (not a good way to start a high) because I am hiding it. I've used spoofy's (they work) but they ruin any weed taste you might enjoy while exhaling. They also suck to use.

6 hours sounds good to me!!! Now I'm off to research how to decarb weed without smell and how to make butter. Odor and weed is my biggest problem !


----------



## spunom (Apr 3, 2022)

Dont expect to decarb without smell unless you find a way to do it Moonshiners style.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 3, 2022)

I don’t decarb. I cook my brownies at 325 deg for about 50 minutes. It seems to decarb fine. Or it could be I ‘slow cooker’ my coconut oil and trimmings for about 24 hours. But edibles are great. 6 hours of a mellow, happy, easy buzz. The downside is slow cooking for 24 hours is stinky. For way longer than 24 hours…


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 3, 2022)

spunom said:


> Dont expect to decarb without smell unless you find a way to do it Moonshiners style.



I guess there is a way to decarb in a mason jar, at least that's the plan.

Decarboxylation 101: How to decarb in a mason jar | Leafly


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 14, 2022)

Well, my last grow went well, but my trimming skills aren't great. It's hard to trim when you don't know what to cut.

Ohh well, maybe a different strain will help me understand. I just planted a Durban Poison seed, we'll see if I can figure it out then. Northern Lights is confusing the hell out of me. I had a 1.7 ounce cola that trimmed down to popcorn buds. (much less than an 1/8th dry.)


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 14, 2022)

spunom said:


> Dont expect to decarb without smell unless you find a way to do it Moonshiners style.




So, you should have seen the massive pile of trim I decarbed in a mason jar. I then used a crock pot for 4 hours with butter and a little water. 

I've never tried edibles, I'm not so sure I like them. They really crank up your tolerance! I ate all my butter in a week and stayed high permanantly for days. It's not the same high though, you know? It was really strong, but not as pleasant as smoking. (reminds me of the high you get vaping, its different).


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 15, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> So, you should have seen the massive pile of trim I decarbed in a mason jar. I then used a crock pot for 4 hours with butter and a little water.
> 
> I've never tried edibles, I'm not so sure I like them. They really crank up your tolerance! I ate all my butter in a week and stayed high permanantly for days. It's not the same high though, you know? It was really strong, but not as pleasant as smoking. (reminds me of the high you get vaping, its different).


so how is your dry/cure coming along?


----------



## spunom (Apr 15, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> So, you should have seen the massive pile of trim I decarbed in a mason jar. I then used a crock pot for 4 hours with butter and a little water.
> 
> I've never tried edibles, I'm not so sure I like them. They really crank up your tolerance! I ate all my butter in a week and stayed high permanantly for days. It's not the same high though, you know? It was really strong, but not as pleasant as smoking. (reminds me of the high you get vaping, its different).


I love the high from edibles. I've known a few like you who don't. It's all about personal preference.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 15, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> So, you should have seen the massive pile of trim I decarbed in a mason jar. I then used a crock pot for 4 hours with butter and a little water.
> 
> I've never tried edibles, I'm not so sure I like them. They really crank up your tolerance! I ate all my butter in a week and stayed high permanantly for days. It's not the same high though, you know? It was really strong, but not as pleasant as smoking. (reminds me of the high you get vaping, its different).


Why are you eating so much if it wasn’t pleasant? I cut my brownies into 1” cubes which makes each cube about 1 gram of butter. I eat one and that gives me a mellow, easy feeling for about 6 hours. It also helps with inflammation and pain for the same period of time. Depending on how strong your butter is, you may need more or less but too much of anything can get unpleasant…


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Why are you eating so much if it wasn’t pleasant? I cut my brownies into 1” cubes which makes each cube about 1 gram of butter. I eat one and that gives me a mellow, easy feeling for about 6 hours. It also helps with inflammation and pain for the same period of time. Depending on how strong your butter is, you may need more or less but too much of anything can get unpleasant…



I don't like the high from edibles as much as smoking, but I still enjoy it. For me, I find getting high once every other day gives me the best high, usually late at night before bed. If I try to maintain my high, let's say I smoke 10 times in one day, I find the quality of the buzz goes down the more you smoke.  Eating reminds me of getting high all day. It's not the same high quality high you get from your first smoke of the day. Not sure this makes sense, but this is how it works for me.

The other reason I ate all my butter in a week is that after I made a large jar of it, I had nowhere to hide it! It stunk up my refrigerator and it happened that my family was away for a week. So basically, after I made my butter I had a few days to get rid of it. I had two choices, eat it all or throw it away. I must have slept 18 hours a day for a whole week. Not a good high


----------



## bombtombadll (Apr 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> I love the high from edibles. I've known a few like you who don't. It's all about personal preference.





spunom said:


> I love the high from edibles. I've known a few like you who don't. It's all about personal preference.



Yep, I guess everyone is different (especially me). I also have an Arizer Solo dry herb vape that I use from time to time. I don't like a vape high nearly as much as smoking either, I really wish I did.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 5, 2022)

bombtombadll said:


> OK all, I posted a while back that I don't understand what a bud is. It was hard to explain why I was confused last grow but I have a new grow and am scratching my head again. This time around I have pictures to help explain my confusion.
> 
> The top of a cola is obvious to me, I've circled what I consider to be the "flower" on top in blue. What about the big gangle of leaves that bunches up on the bottom (circled in red), are there flowers hidden by leaves? Do I trim all of these off (for tea etc) or let them dry into one huge bud? I let them dry into one huge bud last grow and it's very possible I'm smoking leaves. (dam good leaves that is, they get me very high)
> 
> ...


For not knowing what a bud is you sure grew them good.  Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

David,,,he was a troll. That's why he is gone. He was playing games and was full of shit


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> David,,,he was a troll. That's why he is gone. He was playing games and was full of shit


Cannabiskid420 2.0


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 5, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Cannabiskid420 2.0


Oh.  Thanks guys. Man,  you guys are good at spotting those.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

That's my Job. Besides morons are easy to spot. Kinda like somebody setting on a horse and saying they don't know what a horse is.


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Sep 5, 2022)

DavidfromMichigan said:


> Oh.  Thanks guys. Man,  you guys are good at spotting those.


The same way I found out about pgr's.  A few months ago there was a new member and he had pictures of "the best weed" and was advertising.  All of a sudden,  like the gate was opened,  all you just swarmed him.  I didn't know wth was going on,  untill he was gone and y'all informed me about what pgr's are.  No wonder this forum is in the top 5. Awesome people.  Braggable!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

Thank you brother. We have worked hard to keep this place clean.


----------

